# iPad 2017 ou iPad Pro 10,5 ?



## Gone (6 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'hésite entre me prendre l'iPad 2017 ou le nouveau iPad Pro 10,5 pouces.
J'ai une utilisation très classique (jeux, youtube, netflix, surf ...),mais je tiens pas la journée avec mon ancienne tablette en autonomie ... Donc je suis quand même assez présent sur ma tablette. 

De plus ayant un iMac de 2008, si je peux faire avec mon nouvel iPad tout ce qui est modification de CV avec Pages, postuler sur différents sites directement depuis mon iPad ça serait vraiment top ! 


Vers quel iPad selon vous devrais-je me diriger ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (6 Juin 2017)

Salut, avec ton utilisation, l'iPad 2017 fait bien l'affaire, après si tu a le budget, le pro est un peu plus sympas. 
Par contre c'est pas sûr que la tablette, quel qu'elle soit, te permette de remplacer complètement ton Mac même  avec l'âge qu'il a.


----------



## Gone (6 Juin 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse cab ! 

Après est-ce que partir sur le principe du "j'achète l'iPad Pro maintenant pour être tranquille pendant plusieurs années" est une bonne idée ou quoi qu'il arrive au bout de 2-3 ans il commencera déjà à s'essouffler ? Que ça soit le "normal" ou le "pro" ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (6 Juin 2017)

Je pense que les deux tablettes pourront te servir au moins trois ans, voir quatre avant d'être vraiment obsolète


----------



## Gone (7 Juin 2017)

Ah bon ??? Même l'iPad tout court pourra durer au moins 3/4 ans ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (7 Juin 2017)

Il ramera un petit peu plus peut être mais sera toujours opérationnel.


----------

